# Panty Vents



## Alix (Sep 16, 2012)

Just for you PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha<gasp>hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2012)

ROFL!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2012)

<hunnnnnnnnnh> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mu chest and side are now hurting. My eyes are chapped from the tears running down them along with my cheeks. My health is in serious jeopardy. See what you started.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2012)

Ouch! I keep falling down, tripping on all these marbles! Would all of you who have lost your marbles please collect them before I am seriously injured?!

 I love you crazy people!


----------



## Addie (Sep 17, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Ouch! I keep falling down, tripping on all these marbles! Would all of you who have lost your marbles please collect them before I am seriously injured?!
> 
> I love you crazy people!


 
Boy are you in the right place. Will all the sane people here please stand up! I am waiting!!

Hmmm. I dont see one head above the rest.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 17, 2012)

It's wonderful to have photographic evidence that women have can do the same as some men, and wear things until the only thing holding them together is "hope". 

Such delicate, little flowers those chicks must be, lol.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2012)

Eeek! There's a boy in the locker room!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2012)

This ain't right!


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Eeek! There's a boy in the locker room!


RUN ladies RUN
ma


----------



## Addie (Sep 17, 2012)

You folks can run. I am staying. Hey fellas!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 17, 2012)

Omigosh!  That must've been some SERIOUS chili!!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2012)

Katie H said:


> Omigosh!  That must've been some SERIOUS chili!!


Oh, that's bad.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2012)

And here I was thinking naughty vents in the panties.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 17, 2012)

where does one go to get pictures of torn up underwear on such short notice?


----------



## jabbur (Sep 17, 2012)

I would normally suggest google but after trying that I'm not sure it was such a good idea!  Now if anyone sees my history they'll think I'm a perv!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I would normally suggest google but after trying that i'm not sure it was such a good idea!  Now if anyone sees my history they'll think i'm a perv!




roflmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2012)

stop, please...


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Actual vent from panty:  "I wish she'd take a bath."


----------



## Tony71502 (Sep 17, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Actual vent from panty: "I wish she'd take a bath."


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 17, 2012)

They are pretty funny


----------



## Merlot (Sep 17, 2012)

How did you get my underwear


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to know what Jabbur typed into Google...so I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want to know what Jabbur typed into Google...so I don't make the same mistake.


Just don't Google anything with "panties".


----------



## vitauta (Sep 17, 2012)

alix, it looks like this latest vent thread of yours might be the most enormously popular of them all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2012)

Alix said:


>



I found the pics you used and a couple of ideas what to put on my Christmas Wishlist...


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2012)

Sooo tempted to post Jennifer Garner's ripped undies.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2012)

Torn undergarments are kinkily sexy.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

Roadfix, if we ever meet I will be sure to go out and buy a brand new pair of full briefs to wear.  In fact I might just make it full long underwear top to bottom!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2012)

Granny Panties Rule!


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

See what you started PF? And all because you need your eyes checked.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Granny Panties Rule!



We have so much in common.... all the good things in life!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> We have so much in common.... all the good things in life!



Of course there's my collection of men's boxer briefs I wear to work...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

After laundry, I told DH we both needed new undies.  The elastic in his boxer/ briefs is shot.  He said, no, they've now gotten to the really comfortable stage.

Fine with me.  I did tell him about the car accident thing we all heard from our mothers.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course there's my collection of men's boxer briefs I wear to work...


I seem to remember wearing men's boxer shorts when working in a ward where we had to change *all* our clothes, and wear the ward's wooden shoes. They hadn't invented boxer briefs yet.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course there's my collection of men's boxer briefs I wear to work...


Um, uh, well we don't have THAT much in common.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2012)

They are comfy and they don't chafe or ride up.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> After laundry, I told DH we both needed new undies.  The elastic in his boxer/ briefs is shot.  He said, no, they've now gotten to the really comfortable stage.
> 
> Fine with me.  I did tell him about the car accident thing we all heard from our mothers.



Our hubbies must be related.  I tried to throw out one of his white undershirts because the neck was hanging literally by a few threads - there were more holes than attached pieces.  He said he liked it that way....but never explained why.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are comfy and they don't chafe or ride up.



Actually I quite agree but not on quite the same garment.  Just before my Dad passed away, I bought him 1/2 a dozen new pairs of pajama pants.  He wore them as clothes because he was sitting all the time and they were comfortable.  I had already washed them so I couldn't take them back and I have found they are super comfortable to wear around the house.  I have even gotten away with wearing the stretch ones to the grocery store!  Haven't tried briefs yet but just might!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Our hubbies must be related.  I tried to through out one of his white undershirts because the neck was hanging literally by a few threads - there were more holes than attached pieces.  He said he liked it that way....but never explained why.



Oh, lord, don't get me started on undershirts and T- shirts!

I find it funny that I like all-black underwear, DH gets multicolored.  Male Peacock, with really saggy undies.


----------



## Cindercat (Sep 18, 2012)

Kids wear pajama pants to school all the time. It used to be just for special "dress-up" days during homecoming but now its every day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

Cindercat said:
			
		

> Kids wear pajama pants to school all the time. It used to be just for special "dress-up" days during homecoming but now its every day.



I know what you mean, Cindercat!  They are so comfortable, if I was a kid, I'd wear them too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Granny Panties Rule!


----------



## Addie (Sep 19, 2012)

Men's boxers are very comfortable when you are pregnant.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 19, 2012)

I did laundry last night and found several underwear that would fit this category - from both of us!  Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I did laundry last night and found several underwear that would fit this category - from both of us!  Sorry, no pictures.



Y'know, you could have posted and just pretended you found them on the Net. Now if you ever post pix we're going to know whose they are!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I'm learning way too much about all of you! 

How do you know when a woman has fully matured and is not influenced by the fashions of the day? When she finally gives in to the realization that granny panties are a lot more comfy than the sexy stuff!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya know, LP,

I usually toss those away at the laundromat...heaven forbid I throw away dirty, holey undies.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ya know, LP,
> 
> I usually toss those away at the laundromat...heaven forbid I throw away dirty, holey undies.



I wash them first too!  There's just something about throwing dirty underwear in the trash that seems so ...


----------



## Addie (Sep 19, 2012)

I am just so proud of myself. Today I threw away a nightgown that was threadbare and had holes in just the *right* places. I had to make sure i had on undies whenever I wore it. It used to have long sleeves. I cut them off long ago. Hard to do dishes with them. And it had a pocket. Loved that pocket. Kept a tissue in it so I could wash it and make snow when I shook it out.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I wash them first too!  There's just something about throwing dirty underwear in the trash that seems so ...


I'm sure there's a market for them somewhere. It's not allowed on ebay.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm sure there's a market for them somewhere. It's not allowed on ebay.



I will never be that hard up for cash.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I will never be that hard up for cash.



Heh.  Even Elvis's stained undies didn't sell at recent auction.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2012)

Used and unwashed women's undergarments are regularly sold on Craigslist.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ya know, LP,
> 
> I usually toss those away at the laundromat...heaven forbid I throw away dirty, holey undies.



First of all I DID wash them - it was in folding I noticed them and second, I don't have the "luxury" of leaving them at a laundromat....I do laundry at home


----------



## vitauta (Sep 20, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Used and unwashed women's undergarments are regularly sold on Craigslist.



oh yeah?  what do they go for?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oh yeah?  what do they go for?


Sorry, I don't know, I haven't checked lately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> First of all I DID wash them - it was in folding I noticed them and second, I don't have the "luxury" of leaving them at a laundromat....I do laundry at home



Luxury  The only luxury is I get to use as many washers and dryers as I want.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Luxury  The only luxury is I get to use as many washers and dryers as I want.


Nice thought. I have to wrestle DH for my turn at the washing machine and dryer. Every time I start the durn thing up it set alarm bells off  and he comes running with a are ya done yet???
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Luxury  The only luxury is I get to use as many washers and dryers as I want.



I feel like it's a luxury at times like after the Hurricane when I had several loads to do.  I was able to get them all done in a couple of hours instead of having to take all day.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 21, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I feel like it's a luxury at times like after the Hurricane when I had several loads to do.  I was able to get them all done in a couple of hours instead of having to take all day.



If it is a decent laundromat I actually used to enjoy it.  Like you say you can use several machines and I love to people watch and that is a great place to do it!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm lucky that the laundry is downstairs.  They have camera surveillance, so I feel comfortable coming back here to wait while things are running.

They also use a card system, so I don't have to worry about maintaining a supply of quarters.  Just put the card in a machine along with $5, $10, or $20 and it's added to the card.  $1 to wash and $1 to dry.


----------

